# Kai and I Show Jumping Photos!



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

Im envious of your perfect position!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Congratulations! You look fabulous!


----------



## RoosterDo (Feb 11, 2009)

O always love you seeing your pics you both make it look sooooo easy. Great job


----------



## Kate354 (Mar 14, 2009)

He looks like such a nice jumper, you two are so cute together


----------



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

you looked amazing i can believe your car can pull that trailer and you have the same helmet as me


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

Iluvjunior said:


> you looked amazing i can believe your car can pull that trailer and you have the same helmet as me



The car is a Ford Falcon V8 ute with a heavy duty chassis, it is made to tow... my parents car. 

I love my IRH helmet, so comfy and is really wearing well, I ride just about every day, sometimes twice a day in it, sun and rain, on the trails. Love it!


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

awesome pictures and what a cutie!! I lov eyour pony! I need to move over by you so I can get some cool prizes! lol


----------



## wordstoasong (Jul 8, 2008)

StormyBlues said:


> Im envious of your perfect position!


Ditto on that!


----------

